# SSD drive optional



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

See here, for original post, quoted below:



ThreeSoFar said:


> oooo.....all this talk of SSDs makes me like the idea of an optional one in future revs. of the TiVo to speed all the processing stuff up. Put the OS partition on the SSD and it would boot in about 20s, I'd bet. On a big enough SSD, you could probably expand your 30m realtime buffer to a couple hours if you wanted to. TiVo could use some of the space so their ads in the HDUI play faster.
> 
> You could have a slot that just takes the SATA format SSD drive and have the TiVo figure out what to do when you put it in, kind of like the CableCARDs. Or for that matter, the eSata should work in the existing Premiere hardware to use in this manner. Hmmm....
> 
> You'd want to also leave the OS on the regular HD, and keep both upgraded to the latest rev, so you can remove the SSD (powered down) and it still works fine off the HD on the next boot.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

That would be awesome! Of course TiVo would charge out the wazoo for something that cool. But it would put them way above the comcrapstic dvr and anything thing the satellite companies can offer.


----------



## bfutter2010 (Feb 3, 2011)

anyone know where i can get a humax t800 image?


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> That would be awesome! Of course TiVo would charge out the wazoo for something that cool. But it would put them way above the comcrapstic dvr and anything thing the satellite companies can offer.


No, it wouldn't, and the TiVo would not boot appreciably faster than with an ordinary drive. The TiVo OS and its associated files are tiny by comparison to the speed of the drive. Here is a listing of the disk usage on a Series III TiVo:


```
bash-2.02# df
Filesystem         1024-blocks  Used Available Capacity Mounted on
/dev/hda7             126911   72774    47584     60&#37;   /
/dev/hda9             253823   14656   226060      6%   /var
```
That's a total of 85M of files. The drives used in TiVos can read that amount of data in a matter of seconds. Even adding in the kernel, which tips the scale at a measly 4M, still only brings the total to under 90M. The entire thing could be read into memory (and most of it isn't) in under 10 seconds, and most modern drives have caches that can easily hold a good fraction of the entire file set. The only small advantage of an SSD would be processing the guide database, and that not a huge amount.

An SSD wouldn't do anything really noticeable for the TiVo, not compared to the price. It would be a waste of money.


----------

